# Check this out



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

http://www.havtohavit.com/

Recognize anyone? Great site to shop, too.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Oh little Galen, you are a cover girl!*

In case anyone is wondering....To date, in 2009, HRI has taken in 73 dogs!!!
HRI Intake was contacted about 17 more, in this one week alone!!!

With this in mind, please support the havtohav it store. For those of you who like to dress up your pets, all the dog clothing is on sale...guess some of our pups don't like to wear clothing as their own coat is already so glamorous.

Galen, you are a cutie pie.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Sandi, what could be more tempting for spending money than the darling photo of Galen?! She's such a cute little girl! Perfect sales model!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*I've got to get that wooden brush*

Yes, they have Cristianson products too...that wooden brush evidently works wonders...


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

She's such a cutie pie. Smarty needs some exposure too though!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I bought my wooden brush through their store. Galen is a cutie!!!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Pixiesmom said:


> She's such a cutie pie. Smarty needs some exposure too though!


Smarty does not care, she is happy for her little sister. These spots are reserved for Rescues who have earned their little bit of fame.

Galen does make a really cute cover girl if I do say so myself.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

How neat is that !!! Galen is an adorable model. This is where I ordered my wonderful tote bag.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What a star! She looks like a natural!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh, Galen is a little doll on the HRI site as a little pin up girl. You need to print that off and frame it.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Cute! Cute! I love it!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Awww, sweet little Galen! How fun to see her picture up there.


----------

